# جامعة الزقازيق > الدراسات العليا >  شكرا مجموعة العدالة على الأداء المتميز

## د.شيماء عطاالله

قامت مجموعة العدالة بدبلوم العلوم الجنائية بكلية الحقوق بجامعة الزقازيق والمشكلة من :

1- أحمد محمد إبراهيم 

2- محمد محمود عبدالسلام 

3- محمد شعبان محمد 

4- أحمد كمال عبدالمنعم

5- سحر سعيد بيومي 

بمناقشة موضوع الحماية الجنائية للتعاملات الإلكترونية وفقا للقواعد العامة في جرائم الأموال

فشكرا لهم على الأداء المتميز 

مع خالص أمنياتي لهم بالتوفيق والسداد
 :Clever:

----------


## noha

* لقد كان طرحهم للموضوع رائع وعلى مستوى عالى من التميز .... الى الامام دائما مجموعه العداله*

----------


## عبد اللطيف لطفي أبو السعو

موقع جميل ومتعوب عليه ويتسأهل الثناء والشكر الجزيل

----------


## احمد على رامبو

فى البداية السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بصراحه انا نفسى اعرف الدكتورة ها تقيمهم على اساس ايه بالضبط؟
وكان لى راى فى تقيمهم فالبرغم ان كان لهم حسنات لكن ايضا لهم غفوات وسقطات فالمقدمه كانت اطول من اللازم
والبنت كانت اضافه جميله رغم اهتزازها واداءها المتواضع والنصب كان مدار ومجال واسع للجدل والسرقه كانت 
موجزة والسؤال الذى سؤل فى الاضطلاع على البيانات الالكترونيه كانت اجابته فى حكم محكمة النقض الفرنسيه فى
قضية الاضطلاع على الاوراق التى اخذت اثناء فترة التصوير والعلة من تجريمهاكان التعدى على استئثار صاحب البيانات وهذا اذا استعملها  بسوء نيه اما اذا لم يستعملها ولم يضعها فى الحسبان فلا وجود للركن المعنوى وليس هناك ركن مادىولاجريمه هنا اما بالنسبة لبعض الاسئله الى دارت فى كنف النصب فكلها كانت مركزة فى جزئيه بسيطة وليست مجالا للجدال وكان الاجدر ان تدور اسئله اخرى مثال النصب على الانسان والاله معا فايهما نطبق نصب على الانسان ام على الالة اما بالنسبة لنقطة المنقول فكانت ضعيفة الصوت فلا مجال للتساؤل واذا كان احدهم طرح عليها سؤال لم ولن اخمن ما كان سيحدث لانها كانت مرتبكه وبالنسبة لجزئية خيانة الامانه والاتلاف فكان مرتبكا جدا ووضح هذا من خلال تواجد الكتاب معه رغم انه كان معه اهم النقاط واعذره فى هذا 
اما بالنسبه للمكاسب بالنسبه لهم فتتمثل فى النقاط التاليهوكذلك نقاط الاعذار بالنسبه لهم:-
1-ضيق الوقت 2 - سعيهم لجمع اكبر قدر من المعلومات وفهمهم للموضوع (ليس بالدرجه الا بالدرجه الكافيه لشر الموضوعات ) 3- تفانيهم فى الدراسة واتمنى لهم التوفيق  4-ضم فتاة الى مجموعه رغم اهتزازها
5- كانت اول مجموعه وكانت اول تجربه وانا متاكد انهم لو اعطوا فرصة لاعطوا وبذلو اكثر من ذلك 
6-تقسيم المواضيع فيما بينهم وكنت اتمنى كذلك تقسيم الوقت فيما بينهم 
7 - التدخلات وكنت اتمنى من الدكتورة جعل الحوار فى نهاية الشرح من قبلهم فهذا كان يشتت انتباههم 
*وفى النهايه اتمنى لهم التوفيق واتمنى ان انجز اكثر منهم ولهم منى جزيل الشكر 
* بالنسبه لتقيمهم الشخصى فانى عندى ترتيب لهم وهو كالاتى:
1- احمد ابراهيم (رغم انه كان فى شرح المقدمه)
2- محمد محمود (رغم انه لم يتعرض لبعض النقاط)
3- محمد شعبان (رغم ايجازة للسرقه وتوتره فى بعض الوقت وذلك لضيق الوقت والدليل وقوف محمد محمود الى جواره عدة مرات)
4- سحر (رغم توترها وصوتها الرقيق والضعيف)
5-احمد كمال(لاهتزازه الواضح جاء فى المرتبه الاخيره)
واعطى لهم فى راى درجة جيد جدا نظرا لطول الموضوع(89%)
واطلب من الدكتورة ان تجيبنى فى تقيمى
ألف مبروك .. شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## محمد محمود عبد السلام

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*اولا أود ان اتقدم بخالص الشكر الجزيل والتقدير للدكتورة شيماء عطا الله وذلك لما وفقها الله فى المجهود الكبير والرائع التى تبذله واسلوبها المتميز الذى أضفى مزيد من التقدم لكلية الحقوق جامعة الزقازيق .*
*كما أتقدم بوافر الشكر والثناء لمجموعة العدالة على كل ما بزلته من مجهود متواضع بفضل الله عز وجل ثم تشجيع الدكتورة شيماء عطا الله .*
*ولا يفوتنى ان اشكر كل طلبة دبلوم العلوم الجنائية على حسن استماعهم ومناقشاتهم واسئلتهم البنائة واتمنى التوفيق ان شاء الله لكل المجموعات التى سوف تعرض لمواضيعها فيما بعد ولهم مني كل التقدير والاحترام على كل وجهات نظرهم فيما يتعلق برأيهم في ما قدمته مجموعة العدالة .*
*شكراااااااا*

----------


## أليسيا

:M20(7): شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## محمد محمود عبد السلام

موفقين  بإذن الله ... لكم  مني أجمل تحية .

----------

